
Humans really are still evolving, study finds - jamesbritt
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47236398/ns/technology_and_science-science/
======
katzgrau
How could this not be true?

~~~
jamesbritt
Insufficient benefit from small changes such that they stick around through a
few generations?

